# 07 2500HD in Dealers Lot! New Style



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Went out this morning to drop off some ice-melts at sites and noticed a new truck in the GMC lot.It was a new 2500HD.I was NOT IMPRESSED at all.Tire size was still way to small 245's and approx 20'' space in rear tire well.I sure am glad that I purchased an 06 leftover last month.Now please understand that I have 5 GMC trucks and love them to death,but this new design in my opinion stinks!Ford and Dodge,look out Here I come!!!!


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

I just saw a red GMC 2500HD in Rochester NY...it was the Z71 package! It rode on 265 17" wheels. Looked good. I have photos on my cell phone with the 2500HD Z71 next to a 1500 Z71. I'll try to load them in this thread...


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Heres the photos-I hope. Bodys looks the same except the higher bumper filler and absence of lower air dam on HD. Kinda curious to see if the Chevys differentiate more between the 1500 and 2500HDs like they did in '01 & '02 (completely different hoods and grills).

Sorry about the sizing. Site wont let bigger than 800x800. I dont have a good photoshop program so had to crop the photos...


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Just noticed the taller grill that comes into the bumper filler and the slot in the front bumper too...


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I don't like that new grill at all.You guys like it?



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

2 words...."No Thanks". I'm not trying to start a flame, but I think the trucks look weak. Not strong at all. The older models looked alot tougher.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

So far, i'm not pleased with the new GM's. They might grow on me though, the other one's did. And my next truck was going to be a Chevrolet 3500.....:crying: :crying:


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*hmm*

weell they definitly look nicer than the chevys..... i said the same thing about the f150's when they came out, way too boxy looking....


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

I forgot to mention this struck was a basic work package with a 6.0 and snow plow prep.Sticker price 33K.


----------



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

Sometimes my spelling sucks-I was trying to spell TRUCK! Sorry, my mind is on the upcoming snowstorm.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

The cool thing about the f-150 and super duty trucks. They are different. I wish chev was the same. I parked next to a 1/2 ton the other day and other than the slight difference in hight they are the same. IT SUCKS!!! :realmad:


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Turf Masters;369234 said:


> I forgot to mention this struck was a basic work package with a 6.0 and snow plow prep.Sticker price 33K.


Just curious but did you happen to notice if GM is still putting the little switch for the roof beacon in the dash like they did with the previous models that had the plow package on them?


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Didnt get to many details on options etc...(switch for roof lights).

As far as height, the HDs are taller than the 1500s with same diameter tire but your right, the HDs with 245s barely bigger than a 1/2 ton, even with a 2" taller frame! I couldnt take it with my '02...had to get some 285s on it.

I actually like the new trucks... I like the fact that the GMC and Chevys look different although I think the GMC is nicer looking...due I dare say Super Duty-ish? Cant wait to see the new style with a 285 or 305 on it!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

there sitting to low im prob gonna buy a ford with in the next couple years


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I like it, GMC more than chevy though. 

and for the person who said it was 33k, thats what my base model 2006 sticker had. Thats the going STICKER PRICE, but people dont realize that if they actually pay the sticker price, they are a complete moron. You can almost always take 10 grand off the sticker price, and thats the price that you can talk the dealer down to. My 06 had a sticker price of that and a plow on it too, so its more like a 37k truck that I got for 24.

If I could have waited 3 months to get a new truck, I would have the new gmc


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I wish that for just one year Ford and Chevy would go back to the 1995-1997 design of their trucks. The boxy ones that look like a real truck. Only difference is have all the comforts of today. I would be interested to see how much the sales go up. I bet a lot more people would like that style, atleast I would. Today's trucks look too much like toys. I liked the Chevy style up until this newest one. It looked good IMO.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

First Time Out;369854 said:


> I wish that for just one year Ford and Chevy would go back to the 1995-1997 design of their trucks. The boxy ones that look like a real truck. Only difference is have all the comforts of today. I would be interested to see how much the sales go up. I bet a lot more people would like that style, atleast I would. Today's trucks look too much like toys. I liked the Chevy style up until this newest one. It looked good IMO.


I agree with that, but Ford stick with the 95-97 and Chevy go to the 80-87 body style, with a nice solid front axle!!!!! That would be nice with today's technology!!


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweetpete;369149 said:


> 2 words...."No Thanks". I'm not trying to start a flame, but I think the trucks look weak. Not strong at all. The older models looked alot tougher.


Amen to that. I hope they work better than they look.. Fronts look like they couldn't decide if they wanted to copy a super duty or a dodge so did a little of both and got that????   I'm glad I never got rid of my 02 HD 2500 more every day.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

Two words: Bad A$$. 

I love the look. The front is no lower than current models. It seems the same comments come out with each new truck re-design. Before long guys will be posting pics of their new rigs with blades on them and the responses will all be "sweet set up man" and "truck looks awesome".


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Bad Luck is right. The hated the new Ford and now they are growing on me. Trucks look better being used and in real world situations. The GMs do look better in person. No truck looks great on a dealer lot anyway.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I Checked out the new 2500HD extended cab the other day. I thought it looked way better than any picture I have seen thus far. I agree the tires that are on them suck  . However, After going through the build with the deal we found that this may only be true now because of the limitations in material. It's suppose to be he 265/17 wheels. 

I like the truck for the most part. Cup holders suck :crying: :realmad: .

Truck is taller then my '97 K3500 and has a different hood grill than the 1500's. If the dealer can get a hold of the rep to place a correct order - I'll be buying a crew cab. If not it's probably a ford. ( The new toyota is actually very well done but, can not hold a v-plows weight )


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

hey mr_udy, what dealer did you find that truck at? I am in webster.


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Patrick GMC/Pontiac, corner of liehigh and west henrietta.


----------



## Bad Luck (Sep 30, 2004)

A good way to get the best look at a truck to see if you really like it before buying it is to drive it off the lot, find an empty parking lot, get out and walk away from it, turn around and walk back towards it circling it a few times. This way you get to see it away from all the other cars/trucks on the lot. I'm amazed at how much better trucks look on the road, or in certain colors or with certain options. It could be the difference in a love/hate relationship!. 

IMO.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Bad Luck;369901 said:


> Two words: Bad A$$.
> 
> I love the look. The front is no lower than current models. It seems the same comments come out with each new truck re-design. Before long guys will be posting pics of their new rigs with blades on them and the responses will all be "sweet set up man" and "truck looks awesome".


I agree, if I was in the market for a new truck I would buy one in a second.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

I think the GMC's look much better, but i think they need to have some fender flares especially on the rear. it looks like a flat piece of mete makes the bed.

Also chevy has to lose the chrome band that they have going through the bowtie on the grill. It looks so toyish. They should just put the bowtie in the middle where the GMC logo is. The front ends are growing on me, as did the ford front ends. But chevy really has to work on that


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I wish GM would have with the 00-02 HD style body. Those are some tough looking trucks!wesport


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

Roger on that one! 

I specifically looked over many '03 and newer last October to find my '02. I think its the best looking truck since GM stopped making the '80s trucks...especially '89-91 Blazer/sub/Crew "quad headlights". The '03 and newer have grown on me a bit...and the slight revision in '05 helped alot...but still no comparison to the '01/02 HDs!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

It was metioned above that the new toyota can't hold the weight of a plow? Why is this? Is it true and whats the deal then with toyota coming out with this type of truck and not holding the weight of a plow?

I currently am running 4 chevy's &1 GMC but I trade one truck this spring and I have been looking at the Crewmax Toyota??


----------

